# 20 Gauge Sage Grouse



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Waited for the desert to dry up then went out mid-day and 
shot a couple sage grouse with a 20 gauge Remington Model 11-48:









Used #6 shot high-brass. Walked forever.









Have to reduce my possesion by 2 before I can go out with the 16 gauge.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You are a lucky man!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

How many guns do you have? :shock: I've got to try Wyoming for SG next year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> How many guns do you have? :shock: I've got to try Wyoming for SG next year.


207 or 208


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K. so now you have a freezer full of S.G. tough, dark, nasty meat. -)O(- Tell us how to cook it cause I never found a way that I could keep it down. Sweet sixteen next??


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

north slope said:


> O.K. so now you have a freezer full of S.G. tough, dark, nasty meat. -)O(- Tell us how to cook it cause I never found a way that I could keep it down. Sweet sixteen next??


Cut it into little chunks and let the dogs have it!


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

north slope said:


> O.K. so now you have a freezer full of S.G. tough, dark, nasty meat. -)O(- Tell us how to cook it cause I never found a way that I could keep it down. Sweet sixteen next??


Nah, there a plenty of ways to make sage grouse meat good. When I used to hunt them growing up, my mother would cook them with Cream of mushroom soup, which would tenderize and take away the "gamey" taste. She would also cook it the same way you cook a chicken and rice dinner and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> O.K. so now you have a freezer full of S.G. tough, dark, nasty meat. -)O(- Tell us how to cook it cause I never found a way that I could keep it down. Sweet sixteen next??


Not a freezer full. I gave two more away. I have two.

Yes, 16 ga next, if work doesn't interfere.

Mrs Goob has lots of recipes. I will post some on "Recipes"


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You are a lucky dog. Great work and sweet gun 8)


----------

